# can you drink eny kind of soft drink in 2ww



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

hello just a littele worried about what to drink and not is there eny soft  drinks you should avoid


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hun, the 2ww is enough to drive even the sanest a little   (although not sure I was ever completely sane to begin with   )

It's easy to get bogged down with every little ache, pain and twinge, constantly on the look out for a "sign" or what we should and shouldn't do/eat/drink etc etc.  The main thing during the 2ww is to treat yourself as if you were pregnant, you're PUPO afterall (pregnant until proven otherwise!).

A little of what you like won't hurt but just don't go overboard on things that would normally be avoided during pregnancy.

Some soft drinks, especially "sugar free" and diet, contain Aspartame which is thought best avoided...but in general, as long as you you don't drink gallons of the stuff, the the odd can of diet coke isn't the end of the world.

Avoid certain herbal teas such as green tea (as can effect the absorption of folic acid) and any that contain hibiscus (may cause uterine contractions).

Some swear by a glass of pineapple juice a day...it contains a small amount of Selenium which is an antioxident that is thought to help promote a healthy womb lining and so in turn may aid implantation.  Eating pineapple should be avoided as it contains an enzyme called Bromelain which may cause uterine contractions...but again, you'd have to eat a fair amount of it so whilst being cautious don't fret if you have a little piece.

Drinking milk (semi skimmed and skimmed have more calcium, protein than full fat) is also thought to be helpful...a good level of protein in your diet may be helpful.

Ensure you drink plenty of water...not only does this help flush out the empty follicles following EC but also flushes the drugs around your system....it is also essential for organ/gland function and cell production....so subsequently hormones and and cell division.

The main thing is to ensure you have a healthy balanced diet...and just keep the fluids up.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

i have been drinking full fat milk is this ok ? also another qustion is it ok to drink tea x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeah full fat is fine....I just can't stand full fat milk...and when I first started doing IVF I checked the nutrition of them and found the skimmed/semi have higher...but lots of ladies drink full fat and prefer that....I also always buy organic but then that's personal choice, again I just prefer as much organic as possible.

....as for tea, yes, that's fine too...it does contain caffeine so again I wouldn't drink pints of the stuff but I wouldn't worry having a few cups/mugs...I don't stop drinking tea but then I only have 1 or 2 cups of earl grey in the morning (and then it's decaf).


N x


----------



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

many thanks xxxxxx


----------

